
Uber and Lyft granted an emergency stay - derwiki
https://twitter.com/DaveLeeFT/status/1296519924618207232
======
erichocean
It's far better to let CA voters decide in November how they want Uber/Lyft to
be regulated on this issue.

Once that's done, the court can either continue the stay or enforce it
depending on the outcome. Either way, democracy wins.

~~~
controversy
Direct democracy is bad. All one has to do is whip people into an emotional
frenzy. Essentially you are arguing that the people should further
circumscribe Individual rights like entering into a contract. Now people that
made extra money, probably needed extra money, will be denied this option
because the people will put the requirement of health benefits onto the
contracting company.

~~~
erichocean
We don't support democracy because it always produces the "right' answer, we
support it because the alternative is authoritarian rule and violence.

Far better to have the consent of the governed, even when imperfect.

~~~
controversy
You can do this with a republic. California’s direct democracy has shown
itself time and again to be a bad idea. People vote emotionally. They approve
expenses without requiring funding. They vote property taxes down. Ultimately
you need the buffer of a republican system to cool heads.

------
tareqak
This story is currently on the front page from a different source here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24227340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24227340)
.

~~~
derwiki
The story “broke” on this and another tweet. The Verge originally just posted
the tweet but then updated to a full article.

Btw not criticizing this comment :D just adding context

------
WrtCdEvrydy
This goes to show... if you burn enough VC money to get yourself into an IPO,
you can leverage that "for the jobs"...

------
jakobmartz3
This is disappointing..

------
deft
Every time a government is bullied by a corporation is just as disgusting as
the last.

~~~
pochamago
This feels like the inverse to me. Every traditional industry has gotten an
exception carved out for itself in the law, this is basically just
discriminate targeting of Uber and Lyft.

